# C2 ganglion with radiofrequency



## SMILE50 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a physician who performed a C3 and C4 radiogrequency, C3 occipital radiofrequency and then a C2 ganglion with radiofrequency.  I am pretty sure about the 64626 and 64640 but have NO idea about the ganglion.  Question if it would be unlisted procedure.


----------

